# Loses Power



## Wilma (May 3, 2015)

I have a 1968 GTO with the stock 400/4-speed with the Rochester Quadrajet Carburetor. It's an occasional driver. When I took it out a week ago it started fine but as I was driving it lost power/regained, lost power/regained....sort of like letting up on the accelerator and then pressing it down again. I figured I had some sort of a fuel delivery problem and since (as far as I know) the fuel pump was original I replaced it. The car did the same thing, so I removed the inline fuel filter that I installed some time ago AND the filter in the carburetor housing. It still does the same thing. It will idle fine for a while and then the rpm's will drop almost to a stall, then it recovers, then it happens again in another minute or two. Just for giggles I checked the dwell and timing and both are dead on. What am I missing here? Is this a potential problem with the carb? The only other thing I can think of is a) that little mesh sock on the intake in the tank has collapsed or b) the short fuel hose that comes out of the tank has somehow shifted and crimped. Or I have another problem altogether. 

Any and all thoughts are appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*Hello*

time for 5' of gas line and a gas can to the fuel pump

they can suck air also at the tank outlet hose 

start simple get those filters back in

use 2 tw0 II TWO wrenches at the carb

make sure you have a good correct nylon washer between nut n carb ..dont overtighten


----------

